# The most difficult emotion to control



## Desolan

Emotional Outbursts in public are usually inappropriate. Expressing emotions is healthy and recommended, but expressing it to the point where it becomes a public display, and there is difficulty controlling your response becomes an outburst.


----------



## L'Empereur

Anger easily.


----------



## Wobzter

For me it's apathy, really...


----------



## Desolan

Wobzter said:


> For me it's apathy, really...


I wonder how a person can get an emotional outburst of apathy? - Become depressed?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Anger, although i don't get angry in public. I lurk behind the shadows with a machete and strike when they least suspect it


----------



## MrShatter

Desire hands down, hands down, hands down, 
It's not so much hard for me to control what I want, that parts easy, it's the attempting to get what I want (the "outburst")


----------



## suicidal_orange

I can't really relate to any of these  I struggle to withold laughter at times but it's usually situational and not related to happiness.


----------



## Jamie.Ether

It's a toss up between anger and fear for me. The anger usually leads to fear. I'll leave/hide because I am afraid of myself confronting someone in anger. I don't want to hurt anyone.


----------



## BlissfulDreams

I find embarrassment and fear the most difficult emotion to control. I voted for embarrassment because sometimes I can talk myself out of being afraid of something, but embarrassment and shame are so deep rooted in me that they are instantaneous.

Happiness comes in third. Sometimes I'll randomly laugh or grin just because I feel like it and people look at me strangely. Haha.


----------



## intrasearching

Anger is awful when it happens (rare for me). I'd say that it is probably the hardest to control. Also, anxiety can be hard to control, but I've become pretty familiar with it over the years, so it's not that difficult.


----------



## SuperDevastation

I think it goes like this, from most to least.

#1 Embarassment
#2 Anger
#3 Happiness
#4 Fear
#5 Desire


----------



## Lizono7

I chose Happiness-leading to laughter, just because I will start randomly laughing in front of strangers and they'll stare at me like I'm psycho.


----------



## Aerorobyn

For me personally, it's anger/confrontation. If I'm angry about something, I'll let it be known. Sometimes I wish I weren't so confrontation and could control it better, but at the same time I don't really want my anger bottled up, so best to get it out!


----------



## busyCHilD

I would say fear for sure. Every other emotion comes and goes, but the fear of the unknown is always there, lurking, waiting to sink its vampiric teeth into your neck when you are most exposed.

But wait this was supposed to be in a public setting, and I haven't ever been out of control fearful in that case. So probably anger, if you push my buttons long enough I will bring the analytical hammer down to crush your hopes and dreams.


----------



## firedell

I put anger. I truly believe jealousy is nasty as well.


----------



## Thalassa

I chose sadness because all of my uncontrollable emotions (jealousy, anger, indignation, being touched by some event from the past, being touched by some song) can be traced back to some emotive sadness and crying.

Then definitely anger and jealousy, OMG.


----------



## AussieChick

I find embarrassment and fear the most difficult emotion to control. I voted for embarrassment because sometimes I can talk myself out of being afraid of something, but embarrassment and shame are so deep rooted in me that they are instantaneous.[QUOTE @BlissfulDreams]

Me too I find that embarrassment for me is the hardest to control.I will be too afraid to speak my mind for fear of being made fun of which can sometimes lead to anger and frustration.I got bullied a lot at school so I wouldn't put my hand up to answer a question for fear of being wrong or if I was right fear that I would be called the teachers pet or a know all.


----------



## yuffy

I think it's quite hard to control embarrassing events to happen which lead to embarrassment. (Do I make any sense?) Like with all the other emotions, I'd try to talk myself out of it but it just takes a bit of more time.
I tend to beat myself up quite bad, thinking of how those embarrassing things wouldn't happen if I did something differently and really wanna hide in a hole...


----------



## Super Awesome

It's laughter, for me, and not always from happiness. Usually it pops out when I see someone doing a dumbass thing, or when I see something that strikes me as hilarious. And it's not always appropriate, either. I laughed once when I had to deliver the news than an acquaintance was dead. As Rick Perry would say: "Oops." It's not that I thought the death was funny, it was just my way of dealing with the suckitude of it.


----------



## sly

Happiness for me, I simply can't hide it!


----------



## birthday

Hands down anger. You know how many eyes I've scratched out with that? Now I just punch walls or scream into a pillow. Following anger is laughter. Seriously, who's not going to laugh at a poor ol' lady falling? I'd help but only after I'd had my laugh.


----------



## Desolan

birthday said:


> Hands down anger. You know how many eyes I've scratched out with that? Now I just punch walls or scream into a pillow. Following anger is laughter. Seriously, who's not going to laugh at a poor ol' lady falling? I'd help but only after I'd had my laugh.


ROFL - I just pictured you getting ferociously angry at a some poor ol' lady, pushing her down some stairs and then laughing at her. Anger leads to laughter I guess, for some reason the image of it almost had me laughing too


----------



## Aedesia

I can control my anger very well, it's when I'm overly happy or excited that I have a hard time containing myself. I like to be reserved and in check, though sometimes I have happy outbursts and everyone thinks the world is about to end... le sigh.


----------



## Toru Okada

fear (of things that might/might not happen)


----------



## Ziwosa

Embarrassment by far, it's the only one that always involves other people and thus harder to control.

@Desolan you spelled "embarrassment" by wrong, you're lacking a 'r'


----------



## Desolan

Ziwosa said:


> Embarrassment by far, it's the only one that always involves other people and thus harder to control.
> 
> @_Desolan_ you spelled "embarrassment" by wrong, you're lacking a 'r'


I hate it when I do that. Thanks
-I'll blame it on the auto spell checker. It obviously didn't pick it up.
-It doesn't seem like it will let me fix it though


----------



## Desolan

While I answered Anger as my hardest to control emotion, when I think about it I am more inclined to answer sadness. I am more familiar with the Anger emotion than sadness, and while I might have an outburst, it is very rare for me not to be able to direct and channel this outburst into a safe and often even constructive direction. Sometimes it can even be a little fun to get angry.

Sadness to me is such a foreign emotion that I would have to say that I'm afraid of letting it get to me. There have been times when I have come close to crying, but at those times I am often using all of my effort to avoid and suppress the emotion rather than allow myself to experience it.

So while sadness may be the emotion I display one of the least, when I experience it, it takes more, and I put more of my effort into controlling it than my other emotions.


----------



## Falhalterra

I used to have horrible anger issues back in High School, but I don't really have any outbursts about it anymore. Definitely prideful about that now. lol I do however don't like crying too much in public. That's one thing now I try hard to not allow, especially at work. I want the employees there to trust me as much as I trust them and me breaking down early in training would have been pretty bad.


----------



## FreeSpirit

yup. anger.


----------



## Liontiger

I don't have much trouble controlling any of my emotions. I chose happiness, though, because I have a hard time suppressing laughter when someone's trying to make me laugh.


----------



## Sammiches

I can suppress any feelings .. Except for happiness.
I guess it's not very typical of INTPs, but I get random bursts of happiness that sprout out of nowhere.
Or if I read some especially dark humour I also can't stop myself from chuckling alone in my room.


----------



## LibertyPrime

For me this one is fear more exactly the anticipation of danger.


----------



## MonieJ

Anger for me.

Mine can get really bad real quick so I try to keep it in check.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast

I'm a 9. Every emotion is controlled. :wink:

But truthfully, it would be fear for me.


----------



## chill.take.over

Anything that I can cry over, which are most emotions :/ expect happiness or desire.
I put anger because I tend to have a short fuse.


----------



## Desolan

I'm surprised that Embarrassment is running along right beside Anger on the Poll. Usually I just try to redirect it, make a joke out of it and laugh at myself. Sure, there are times when that is difficult but bottling it up and ignoring it is always plan B


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

none of them really, but if I had to pick one, probably a tie between anger and desire. my personality under extreme stress is kinda like a Sith Lord


----------



## mercuriously

Desolan said:


> I wonder how a person can get an emotional outburst of apathy? - Become depressed?


heh. that tickled my funny bone. I was gonna say apathy/depression too.


----------



## Zster

Sadness - based on my experience in early widowhood - crippling pain and desire to hole up, cry, never come out, when the rest of the world has forgotten and gets mad if you are not "over it, already". Sigh. 

I have to remind myself that not everyone has empathy, and fortunately, not everyone has to know the devastating pain of such loss. Lucky me.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

Easily embarrassment. It's hard to stop myself going all quiet and not looking at anyone. In school I was once so embarrassed by something I said in class that I slipped under my table and didn't come out for a little while...


----------



## Coonsy

I voted embarrassment - I'm pretty well known for being extremely even-keeled, and my calmness in the face of, well, just about anything gets noticed. If I'm likely to get noticed for anything other than apathy, it's probably going to be when I'm embarrassed.


----------



## Sayonara

Anger...by a landslide, lol. :c

Everything else I've got decently well under control other than crappy self esteem lol.


----------



## ibage

Anger by far. I can only do so much to hold it back. If I'm in the presence of someone who does make me particularly angry, I can't hide it.

Anything else I can usually mask pretty easily.


----------



## ruth2ten

Good question, which I hadn't considered until now.
I would have put down anxiety, but it wasnt an option.

Desire...when left uncontrolled can lead to problems, but when I've been able to rein in desire to just inspire level, it has good results. I can pursue doggedly, when inspired. The dreams I've been given when I've been able to control desire...just fall into place.
Desire is tuff to control though!


----------



## Jwing24

For me it is not on here, which is why I did not choose one of the options. It would be despair. It is not very noticeable, but for me I find myself moving in and out of it pretty regularly.


----------



## Lex Kinast

Panic (fear) is the one I can't control, if it builds up to the point that I freak out. Which doesn't happen any more with the meds I am on, and if I manage how loud things are and who and what I am around and make sure I don't get pushed beyond what I can process without down time. But when I get scared enough, I will scream my head off (it's happened before). It's embarassing, and even if it doesn't get that bad, walking around in circles and doing other rhythmic things tends to make people think you're a lunatic. Luckily I have only gotten to that point maybe 4 times in the last 6 years, but I still tend to get nervous and hyper and have trouble being calm and speaking slowly, paying attention and noticing things I should notice (like traffic). Fear is definitely the worst one for me. Everything else has never gotten to the point where I couldn't control it.


----------



## Hugty

NO LOVE :shocked:

I would vote love since you just don't control it, there is no stopping it, the other emotions you can at least have some influence on yourself. So I did not vote:happy:


----------



## Maxnome

I can actually control all of these to a certain extent, but happiness is what gets me all the time. Because I don't exercise control over that particular emotion, I can hardly control it at all.


----------



## pretty.Odd

Fear. Super hard for me to control.


----------



## Disfigurine

I'm fairly good at keeping most emotions in check, except anger.
It nearly always leads to something awful if I don't deal with it head on asap.


----------



## Polymaniac

*Anger.*

All the rest are pretty easy to control.


----------



## ProfessorLiver

I've never been a very angry person and I can control it easily, but fear is hard for me to keep from controlling me. I haven't been able to express my anger fully for so long it's led to be holding things back in general to keep from getting angry. I think fear leads to apathy, @Wobzter


----------



## ProfessorLiver

I've never been a very angry person and I can control it easily, but fear is hard for me to keep from controlling me. I haven't been able to express my anger fully for so long it's led to be holding things back in general to keep from getting angry. I think fear leads to apathy, @Wobzter


----------



## Wobzter

ProfessorLiver said:


> I've never been a very angry person and I can control it easily, but fear is hard for me to keep from controlling me. I haven't been able to express my anger fully for so long it's led to be holding things back in general to keep from getting angry. I think fear leads to apathy, @_Wobzter_


Thanks for the mention (haven't been following this post since a long time already).
And as you can see it's been 2/3rd of a year since I've posted that and during that time I've become better aware of things.
But you're right - it's a self-defense mechanism fueled by fear; fear of loss of control by emotions. Fortunately it has never been a root of any kind of underlying problem (not do I experience anxiety or stress) - so it's all been good. But thanks for making me think about it again!


----------



## Setsuna

It was a tossup between fear and sadness for me, but I ended up going with sadness because there is a point, even for nail-biting, low self-esteem, pathetic whining me when I think, 'I've got to just get over it and _do it_. Enough analysis. Enough cowering. Enough mental runthrough of everything that might go wrong.' Sadness, on the other hand, I really do have very little control over. When I feel really moved by pain or unfortunate circumstances, I can't hide my reaction. I can't even stop myself from crying in a movie. People take me so that they can watch me watching the movie. It's lame.


----------



## HonestThief

For me it's sadness. I sometimes get randomly sad over something petty, and start crying. It can be very embarrassing :frustrating: and sometimes when I feel like I should be crying, I just can't. It's weird


----------



## Blazy

For me, it's happiness and anger. I chose happiness as it's a better emotion than anger.


----------



## Froggie

For me anger is the hardes emotion to control. Then it makes me mad that someone else can effect me that much.


----------



## ashley286

Anger.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo

Fear is easily the most difficult to control...its very presence mean you aren't in control. Unlike the other emotions which build up, fear is a response that comes instantly.


----------



## AstralSoldier

I would say anger, because I feel it the strongest, but the ones that make me angry don't even know I'm upset; and what's the point of being angry with something if you can't change it? Just toss it to the junk heap like all the other stuff that doesn't fit in your life. When I am angry though, my voice pattern doesn't even change unless I want it to. I've learned to reign in my emotions fairly early in life, so people usually spend time asking me what, or IF for that matter I'm feeling anything at all.


----------



## nakkinaama

Id say jealousy. Atleast to me, or shame. Or the feeling of strong boredom. I chose jealousy as the strongest because I have a tendency to smother it and as time passes, I start to intensely hate and bother (to be honest bully) the person I hold that feeling against. And the worst thing is, I dont aknowledge it, because I have smothered the feeling and denied its existence, it starts to affect my behaviour subconsiously. After realizing that, youll feel strong regret and the reality of yourself hits you in your face. Kinda hard to get up after that, really.

Or fear, because I get nervous really easily, especially in social situations, when I meet my old friends or even the friends I talk to over the phone every day! Its crazy. Im seriously starting to believe that I am developing some kind of social anxiety/fear(!), and it scares me, because my mom had it when she was a teenager.

So propably 1. Jealousy, 2. Anxiety, 3. Shame, 4. Boredom...


----------



## leadintea

Embarrassment. My god, I get embarrassed over the slightest of mistakes that it's made me become overly concerned of how I present myself in public.


----------



## Mawcliy

I can't control my fear or embarrassment. I voted fear (social anxiety, public speaking) since it happens way more often than embarrassment, but I'm well into adulthood and I can still feel my face flush with embarrassment on rare occasions.


----------



## slyspy

In order from most to least:
1. Embarrassment
2. Happiness
3. Sadness
4. Anger
5. Fear
6. Desire

The emotions of embarrassment and sadness always surprise me when I least expect it. They come up unexpectedly which leads to my inability to control them. I always think I shouldn't feel those emotions when I do and then they bubble over which then of course leads to further embarrassment. Embarrassment is one of the worse emotions I think next to sadness. Laughter is something I can prevent but once I start laughing it is very difficult for me to stop. It kind of runs in the family too I think. The bottom three I don't usually have a problem with.

Edit: Now that I think about it though. The hardest to control is probably happiness while embarrassment is just the most uncomfortable to feel.


----------



## FacePalm

Rage!:angry:


----------



## AxelAlexis12

angry, ppl always said they can tell that i'm angry by my aura -.-


----------



## Pucca

Desire, pretty self explanatory.


----------



## leafling

This is a very difficult question! Sadness, anger, fear and desire are all difficult for me to control...
Hmm, after much thought, I think I am going to choose fear, since my fear has been paralyzing me lately. I can't get anything done. I can't find a job because I am too scared, ugh. I'm trying to work on that...


----------



## Dashboard Hula Dancer

Sadness at loss which does not result in crying but a lot of introspective self pity and unhealthy rationalization as to why the loss happened. 

Fear of not having complete control over my surroundings.


----------



## Kainita

1. Happiness
2. Fear
3. Desire
4. Embarrassment
5. Anger
6. Sadness

In order. I find the stronger the emotion the easier it is for me to control it. It is the surprize emotions like a burst of happiness of fear that I can not control.


----------



## AstralSoldier

I suppose because I've always had to control my emotions none of them for me. I'm not saying I'm perfect, but there are times when sometimes you NEED to express emotion and I for some reason can't do it...It's like I'm out of practice, and nothing gets those circuits firing anymore. I've learned not to let anything bother me or get the better of me, and that works at times, but as I said, in others you NEED to express emotions. 

I hate, HATE expressing my emotions to people on the majority though, I think in part it's pointless because in my experience my voicing my emotions didn't stop things from happening, and I like keeping my 'buttons' to myself so I can't be manipulated, but when I finally DO it's explosive; my emotions are the kind that don't change and are very intense, and tend to push those 'make or break' kind of situations come about.


.... but I'm still a nice guy, just not the type to run to you if I need you, because I'm independent. In spite of my independent, detached ways, most people come to me because I'm calm, and give pretty good advice based on the person, not necessarily what I think will work. Advice should be tailored to the person and situation not always in a general way.


----------



## Kito

Most definitely anger. It's gotten me in trouble too many times...


----------



## emerald sea

jealousy. it is quenched only to burst into flame again, just like those trick birthday candles...


----------



## hazzle92

Sadness, my mouth starts to twitch and then I'm done for - the crying begins.


----------



## Ludendorff

Anxiety, I have been fighting it for years.


----------



## Ntuitive

Anxiety for me too.


----------



## Westy365

I'd have to say happiness actually (when it relates to laughter).
When I try to make myself not laugh, it only makes me laugh harder, and even thinking of something like "dead puppies" does nothing to stop the laughs from coming once they've started. :laughing:

I can walk away from other emotions and calm down, but if I'm happy, my face can't hide it, and I get this uncontrollable pep in my step!


----------



## INFantP

Hands down ANGER
When it happens neither other people or things or myself are safe


----------



## Raingembow

Oddly I find happiness hardest to control I guess that's sort of a good thing. roud:


----------



## Cassieopeia

I wish "anger - leading to crying" were an option. I am a 9 whose central negative emotion is anger and has much trouble expressing that.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

Anger is easy, as I have lots of practice. you just don't act while your angry and realize you can't think rationally even if it seems like you can.

Fear is harder; rarer but can freeze me.


----------



## Raichu

^ This is kind of what I've found, too. I have a _horrible_ temper, but I think since I've had so much experience with it, it's actually not that hard to control anymore. I don't think I've thrown anything in probably a year.  Seriously, though, considering how often I wanna punch people, that's an accomplishment. I've actually become quite good at removing myself from the situation before things get too bad.

I really suck controlling like stress/anxiety, though. That's the worst one, for me. I can't handle stress. I don't know how people in high school take all those AP classes and stuff. I could do maybe one worksheet, on a good day, but much more homework than that and my options were either 1) attempt the homework and end up in a sobbing ball of misery on the floor, or 2) watch TV, eat some ice cream, and try to forget school existed. I usually chose the latter.

I don't know what to vote for, though, since stress isn't on there. Maybe I'll just go for anger. Because, I mean, as much progress as I feel like I've made, I guess the fact that I sometimes have to physically remove myself from someone's presence to avoid getting violent means I've kind of got a ways to go. >.<


----------



## Elyasis

Guys, the answer is obviously happiness.

Try not laughing when struck by something funny. The more you try to suppress it... The more you laugh.


----------



## Desolan

FreeBeer said:


> *anger and fear*
> 
> The main one would have to be fear as it tends to drive everything else.
> 
> OP also sadness is actually just anger, a different expression of it. When we cry after a loved one who is gone, that is actually deep deep out of control anger. People who suffer from sadness are actually angry and it isn't just the typical kind that boils over and then its gone...no...its the kind that sticks to us like a shadow.
> 
> o.o when sad its always good to ask what makes one angry...it points the way to why one is sad.
> 
> Depression caused by chemical imbalance isn't anger thou .


So people who cry during movies are actually angry. That's an interesting interpretation


----------



## Modal Soul

Desolan said:


> Emotional Outbursts in public are usually inappropriate. Expressing emotions is healthy and recommended, but expressing it to the point where it becomes a public display, and there is difficulty controlling your response becomes an outburst.


i've done this. i obviously don't do it with the intent to look like an idiot (like "oh yeah i can't wait to make a complete ass of myself in front of all of my friends/family/strangers") but my emotions get the best of me sometimes and from them sprout emotionally charged outbursts. i've never resorted to violence in my life. never ever. all i really meant to say with this was i agree with you. i think, depending on the severity of the circumstances, it's justified, but if a person can control themselves then they should do everything in their power to (happiness and desire are only sometimes inappropriate)

am i proud of it? no
but do i regret it? nope

i voted anger but really, i have had difficulty controlling all of these. fear and embarrassment are tied for second

sadness? i've only cried a handful of times in public but even then i forced my tears back as best as i could, so it's not too big a problem for me. probably because i hate the idea of crying in public

stoicism can be very useful


----------



## Modal Soul

> Anger is easy, as I have lots of practice. you just don't act while your angry and realize you can't think rationally even if it seems like you can.
> 
> Fear is harder; rarer but can freeze me.


fear paralyses all those unfortunate enough to be in its grasp



FreeBeer said:


> OP also sadness is actually just anger, a different expression of it. When we cry after a loved one who is gone, that is actually deep deep out of control anger. People who suffer from sadness are actually angry and it isn't just the typical kind that boils over and then its gone...no...its the kind that sticks to us like a shadow.


i don't agree

i do however believe they are connected

i think anger and sadness are different expressions of suffering


----------



## Gossip Goat

For me, fear is most difficult to control then anger.


----------



## MNiS

My most difficult emotion to control is embarrassment which leads to a different emotion. Sometimes it's fear, sometimes it's anger. Other times it might be laughter or happiness.


----------



## SlightlyEccentric

Definitely anger is the hardest for me to control.


----------



## conscius

Is desire an emotion?

I think it's shame. It's also very powerful. Easiest to control is probably feeling happy.


----------



## hellebore

Probably any kind of unexpected sadness/guilt. I start crying if I think too much about a cat at an animal shelter a few years ago that latched onto me as I passed its kennel, because I couldn't afford to take home at the time. I don't even really feel that sad, it just makes me start crying and want to hug cats. This is why I should probably never be let into an orphanage, because I will lose it and start gathering up armfuls of them while crying some more.

It turns me into a 4-year-old.


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

anger i have not yet had anything super bad happen but one day i might just lose it and be on tv..........hehehe


----------



## DualGnosis

Fear, embarrassment is one thing that sticks to me but it's easy to do damage control when at the moment; but fear, when fear strikes, it strikes hard especially when I'm nervous. My confidence level just drops to zero and catastrophe usually follows.

Anger, eh, it's relatively easy to manage except when I'm threatened, then things go crazy.


----------



## To_august

Anger caused by irritation. It doesn't necessarily lead to confrontation, or more precisely, not necessarily to confrontation with animate objects.


----------



## piscesfish

Toss up between Happiness and Fear (in public). I picked happiness because I'm the type of person that remembers something funny and can't stop smiling, and while fear certainly overtakes me, there is less of an outwardly observable response.


----------



## Indiana Dan

Power/ sexual energy


----------



## mikan

Anger all the way.


----------



## JTHearts

i cry in public when i can and I don't give a fuck if you think it's inappropriate


----------



## aendern

Is embarrassment even an emotion? I guess I'd pick that one. But it depends on my mood.

Hopelessness if not embarrassment.


----------



## animalfromthesea

Embarrassment makes the unhealthy ESFJ in me wake up. It turns me into that needy, obnoxious, emotionally manipulative asshole which of course leads to ugly breakdowns.


----------



## The_Wanderer

Anger, always anger.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Sadness, nostalgia


----------



## WorldPeace

None of these really phase me. Fi-dom makes these all common ground. I guess if I _had_ to pick one, it'd be happiness.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

Modal Soul said:


> i don't agree
> 
> i do however believe they are connected
> 
> i think anger and sadness are different expressions of suffering


Anger is a secondary emotion. It comes as the result of some other emotion, such as fear or betrayal or even sadness.


----------



## 172354

Happiness and embarrassment for me.

I've been told throughout my life by various people that "I laugh too much". This then makes me incredibly self conscious and leads to embarrassment.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Anger that originates from the feeling of being manipulated or being wronged.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Sadness


----------



## Glassland

Anger is easy to control for me, I just calm myself down after a quick inner rage without acting on it.
But fear is hard to control for me. It takes over my whole body, making me unable to think or act when I am physically confronted by someone for example.


----------



## lumostartarus

For me it's Desire. I have failed many subjects because I too focus on what I like/want to do instead of school. I will willingly do what I have to, but how my mind progresses on its own is that school is a phony concept and a waste of my time. When I'm in a mode of getting what I want/need, I become indifferent and fearless and school becomes something vague and fictitious.
Next is Anger, as it's more in the conscious realm, and I mostly pull it out when I have to (mostly when people cross the line that I have clearly set up for them). When something ticks, I get instantly angry yes, but it quickly resolves to thinking out ways to solve the problem/set the deal with people. The more logical thinking it is on my mind, the less place for anger and vengeful emotions, thus making me calmer. At first my anger was a pure and gut feeling, but eventually I got control of it (you should too), now it's become more like a tool.
Next is Fear. There are some fears I can only avoid, not conquer it (ghosts, trypophobia,...).
Next is Sadness. Although it doesn't lead to crying unless it physically harms me.
The last one is Embarrassment. How can I say it? it's not something that painfully haunts me. I may remember it for a long time but only to draw lessons from it, not get emotionally charged by it. Generally it's just not something big in my life.


----------



## Sily

Tears. Tears from anger or frustration or saddness, whatever.... once I finally do start it's impossible to stop.


----------



## tsyspublic

I cant control my fear and im prone to retreat and stay quite, it is my main reason for being a failure, useless, hate my life, feeling of being incapable and not strong enough to manage my father's company. 

-I fear to confront others who belittle me and talk to me less than what I expect(I wouldn't say Im intelligent person but not that stupid) because they are intimidating and insensitive and so I fear I become frustrated and do a regretful action.
-I fear to argue because they might ridicule my logic and I lack confidence in my logic.
-I fear to give orders to those who do me a paid job because I fear they ignore me and don't take me seriously or ridicule me because my order isn't more rational nor efficient than what they are doing and if I let it go it make situation worse as if I accept being weak.


----------



## PowerShell

Definitely anger.


----------



## pneumoceptor

I think fear can lead to fight or flight, not just cowering.


----------



## stiletto

Without a doubt, anger.


----------



## Cora

Definitely anger, but it mostly goes together with a lot of crying as well.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Anger is the most difficult emotion to control, and fear is the most dangerous, because it leads to anger.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I sometimes struggle to deal with *Grief.* 
If I bury grief for too long a time without venting the worst of it, it'll suddenly overwhelm me & that's no fun at all.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Laughing.... Once I start it is an infinite for loop.


----------



## Erratic Mercenary

I'm bipolar 2 which is the less fun sequel of bipolar 1. Basically I tend to get more depressed than manic so at times I am very susceptible of becoming depressed.


----------



## pertracto

Embarrassment, the only one that I can't hide in public as the physiological reactions are too evident :blushed:


----------



## sometimes

Fear, Anger, and maybe Embarrassment are the only ones out of those I have trouble controlling. And maybe what might be considered sadness because it leads to crying but only when mixed with other strong emotions like immediate shock or something. I can control desire and happiness very easily.


----------



## sicksadworlds

Sadness. I feel sad too often and I can't control it.


----------



## MaggieMay

Mine is between anger and sadness. 
When I was younger it was most definitely anger but I was only angry to cover hurt that I didn't know how to verbalize. Verbalizing my hurts feels like weakness and I despise feeling weak. My mother said my sister, ESFP (also the oldest), required so much attention and I was so quiet that she didn't know if I didn't need it as much or just got more or less pushed aside because I barely spoke. 

Now that I am older, I have trouble controlling my unhappiness. More so I just stuff it inside and hope to not burst which I will, without fail, eventually.
If I am sad and I start to talk about it- I fall apart the minute I open my mouth. I am now realizing it is ok and even therapeutic to admit and speak my hurts to receive healing and comfort.


----------



## ebae

Is horniness an emotion?


----------



## SarSedge

Anger. Especially when it grows so overhealming, I have no control of it and I end up hurting someone dear to me.
Second would be desire. The same reason; I might have no control of it.


----------



## Bunny

ebae said:


> Is horniness an emotion?


I think that would pertain to desire


----------



## Jagdpanther

Love. Really. I can't hide my feelings when I like someone. 
I was going to say Anger, but as the time passes, I can better handle it. If I didn't control my anger, I would have killed someone.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

The most difficult is when there's been so much that it's a mix. It just takes to strike a match. 

Individual emotion, I think it would be fear for me. Probably embarrassment as close second one. It generally takes something more or something big. Do you guys know exactly what you feel on the moment? I don't. The real thing would be when I know you know, it's over.


----------



## Exquisitor

For me it's sadness. I've cried in public a few times. I don't know why but that emotion is so much harder to control than others; when I'm having a depressive swing I'm filled with despair and it can make me feel helpless and out of control.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Just adding, sadness is the easiest to hide. I can cry but rarely of sadness, fear or anger, frustration (desire?), embarassment (fear), but never really sadness, so linked to the past (to me). But anger covers a lot of things.


----------



## Ultra Violet

Sadness. I can't seem to hide that


----------



## VinnieBob

ANGER, ANGER, ANGERRRRRRRRR
did i mention anger
'couse now that my antibiotic is behaving more like a sedative
my anger is repressed 
i miss it
it was my only reason for getting out of bed
if i can't be pissed off 24/7 then i have no purpose in life


----------



## niss

ebae said:


> Is horniness an emotion?





Wytch said:


> I think that would pertain to desire


It's called lust, and yes, it is an emotion.

On topic: Emotions, by definition, are difficult to hide. Feelings are much easier to hide.


----------



## Bunny

niss said:


> It's called lust, and yes, it is an emotion.
> 
> On topic: Emotions, by definition, are difficult to hide. Feelings are much easier to hide.


"Lust", "desire", pretty much the same thing hence my comment.

I agree about emotions VS feelings.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

niss said:


> It's called lust, and yes, it is an emotion.
> 
> On topic: Emotions, by definition, are difficult to hide. Feelings are much easier to hide.


Whats the difference between emotions and feelings?


----------



## ebae

niss said:


> It's called lust, and yes, it is an emotion.
> 
> On topic: Emotions, by definition, are difficult to hide. Feelings are much easier to hide.


Got it. Well the most difficult emotion to control is fear.


----------



## niss

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Whats the difference between emotions and feelings?


They have several differences, even though they are related.

*Feelings are sustainable for the long term, while emotions are not.* Emotions are intense, but short in duration. Feelings are less intense, but can be maintained for a long time - years even. From this we can see that lust/passion is an emotion while love is a feeling.

*Emotions have physiological elements to them, while feelings can be controlled.* Pupil dilation, a rise in blood pressure, change in breathing, etc., are all indicative of emotions, well ... emoting. We can control our responses to a feeling, but is it much more difficult to control our responses to emotions.

*Emotions are a response to a particular object, while feelings are based on a broader experience.* A person that does or says a particular thing can get an emotional response from us, such as anger, regardless of our relationship status with that person. The difference between people is that if we have a relationship, we can still love that person, even though we are angry with them, over a particular instance.

*Emotions yield to a feeling and feelings work to create emotions.* An emotion such as lust can grow into love, given time and environment. Love in turn, can create lust for the person that we love.

Sometimes we mix up the two and call them by the wrong name, or have the wrong definition for what we are experiencing. When we do this, we often assign a place to a feeling or emotion that is really inaccurate. For example, we often cite happiness as being the opposite of sadness, when actually joy is its opposite. This is because joy and sadness have specific events tied to them, while happiness is a general feeling. IOW, if I am sad, I can point to a specific incident that caused me to react with sadness, but I can be happy as a general feeling of well being.

HTH.

They've taken down my favorite page dealing with this topic, but here is one that this similar.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Anxiety is a bitch. 

I've had anxiety disorders since childhood (the diagnoses have evolved over the years, lol), I never really feel like I have a full handle on it. 

Anger is hard too, but for some reason I feel like anger can help me to think more clearly and get me out of overanalyzing something (opposite of what anxiety does), and I can recognize that I'm angry sooner than I can recognize that I'm experiencing anxiety and snap out of it. Resentment is a little different though. That is probably about as hard as anxiety. Since it sort of solidifies over time it's harder to get rid of, whereas anger is more in the moment and doesn't necessarily stick around long.


----------



## Max 7Chrome

Well, I have complete control over my feelings... I couldn't choose anything. That option is missing by the way.


----------

